# [SOLVED] grub vga=792

## Joseph_sys

I'm trying to set grub vga mode to higher resolution but when system is booting I still get 640x480 text mode

In grub.conf I've tried adding to kernel line: "vga=792"

I've tried: video=uvesafb:1024x768-32,mtrr:3,ywrap

Yes, I get a nice color but as soon as the system start loading the text is in 640x480 mode.

I've framebuffer enable in kernel.

When I set to "vga=792" when system boots it ask me to hit "enter" and displays options from:

80x25  to 80x60Last edited by Joseph_sys on Sat Dec 10, 2011 5:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## comprookie2000

try video=vesafb:mtrr:3 vga=795 or 792

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *comprookie2000 wrote:*   

> try video=vesafb:mtrr:3 vga=795 or 792

 

I've tried both options and in both cases it stops at boot and ask me to hit "enter" for video modes :-/

----------

## comprookie2000

What graphics card did you try KMS

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Kernel_Mode_Setting

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *Quote:*   

> What graphics card did you try KMS
> 
> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Kernel_Mode_Setting

 

According to invoice from vendor I have: Ausus EAH6770 DC SL 2DI1GD5 video cards

According to lspci I have:

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 68ba

When I booted with Gentoo SystemRescue CD lshw is telling me I have:

*-display

                description: VGA compatible controller

                product: Juniper XT [AMD Radeon HD 6000 Series]

                vendor: ATI Technologies Inc

In Kernel I enabled:

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=y

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON_KMS=n

If I enable CONFIG_DRM_RADEON_KMS the system hangs up during kernel booting and I can not start the system :-/ 

How to enable log for kernel booting?

The last line I see is:

- Switching to clock source tsc  (and system stops for a minute or two).

If I run startx I get a blank screen and have to reboot.Last edited by Joseph_sys on Fri Dec 09, 2011 11:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## comprookie2000

I am pretty sure you will need the firmware;

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Radeon

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *comprookie2000 wrote:*   

> I am pretty sure you will need the firmware;
> 
> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Radeon

 

I'm looking at it and it is not easy to setup.  I have kernel 3.1.4 and:

grep -i CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR .config

is not showing any entry?

----------

## VoidMage

 :Rolling Eyes: 

Starting with the obvious: if you want KMS, you can't have things like 'vga' or 'vesafb' in the kernel command line.

If you do (or don't have CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y), that's a pretty good reason for a hang.

Also, did you try to simply emerge x11-drivers/radeon-ucode ? Unless you really need it in kernel, autoloading the firmware should work fine.

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Starting with the obvious: if you want KMS, you can't have things like 'vga' or 'vesafb' in the kernel command line.
> 
> If you do (or don't have CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y), that's a pretty good reason for a hang.
> ...

 

OK, I removed from grub.conf any extra parameters. I have:

kernel /boot/kernel-current root=/dev/sda3

In kernel I have:

```
grep -i CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE .config

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

Device Drivers  --->

   Generic Driver Options  --->

      <*> Userspace firmware loading support

         [*] Include in-kernel firmware blobs in kernel binary

   Graphics support  --->

      <*> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

      <*> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)  --->

         <M> ATI Radeon
```

Generate new kernel, 

emerge x11-drivers/radeon-ucode

--> reboot

```
grub> kernel /KERNEL root=ROOT radeon.modeset=1

Error 12: Invalid device requested
```

What am I doing wrong?

I've even edited .config. and added:

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR="/lib/firmware"

as well:

```
CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="radeon/BARTS_mc.bin radeon/CAYMAN_mc.bin radeon/CYPRESS_me.bin

radeon/PALM_pfp.bin radeon/R600_pfp.bin radeon/RS690_cp.bin radeon/BARTS_me.bin radeon/CAYMAN_me.bin radeon/CYPRESS_pfp.bin radeon/R100_cp.bin radeon/R600_rlc.bin radeon/RS780_me.bin radeon/RV630_pfp.bin radeon/BARTS_pfp.bin radeon/CAYMAN_pfp.bin radeon/CYPRESS_rlc.bin radeon/R200_cp.bin radeon/R700_rlc.bin radeon/RS780_pfp.bin radeon/RV635_me.bin radeon/BTC_rlc.bin radeon/CAYMAN_rlc.bin radeon/JUNIPER_me.bin

radeon/R300_cp.bin radeon/REDWOOD_me.bin radeon/RV610_me.bin radeon/RV635_pfp.bin radeon/CAICOS_mc.bin radeon/CEDAR_me.bin radeon/JUNIPER_pfp.bin radeon/R420_cp.bin radeon/REDWOOD_pfp.bin radeon/RV610_pfp.bin

radeon/RV670_me.bin radeon/SUMO2_pfp.bin"
```

loaded:

modprobe radeon modeset=1

but dmesg is not showing any driver loaded or error messages

```
[   61.629653] [drm] radeon kernel modesetting enabled.

[   61.629706] radeon 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[   61.629709] radeon 0000:01:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[   61.629799] [drm] initializing kernel modesetting (JUNIPER 0x1002:0x68BA 0x1043:0x040B).

[   61.629837] [drm] register mmio base: 0xFDDC0000

[   61.629838] [drm] register mmio size: 131072

[   61.630220] ATOM BIOS: 68BA.12.20.0.50.AS03.U128

[   61.630237] radeon 0000:01:00.0: VRAM: 1024M 0x0000000000000000 - 0x000000003FFFFFFF (1024M used)

[   61.630239] radeon 0000:01:00.0: GTT: 512M 0x0000000040000000 - 0x000000005FFFFFFF

[   61.636124] [drm] Detected VRAM RAM=1024M, BAR=256M

[   61.636127] [drm] RAM width 128bits DDR

[   61.636178] [TTM] Zone  kernel: Available graphics memory: 4088836 kiB.

[   61.636179] [TTM] Zone   dma32: Available graphics memory: 2097152 kiB.

[   61.636181] [TTM] Initializing pool allocator.

[   61.636199] [drm] radeon: 1024M of VRAM memory ready

[   61.636200] [drm] radeon: 512M of GTT memory ready.

[   61.636212] [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 1 (10.10.2010).

[   61.636213] [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.

[   61.636244] radeon 0000:01:00.0: irq 42 for MSI/MSI-X

[   61.636248] radeon 0000:01:00.0: radeon: using MSI.

[   61.636271] [drm] radeon: irq initialized.

[   61.636275] [drm] GART: num cpu pages 131072, num gpu pages 131072

[   61.636719] [drm] Loading JUNIPER Microcode

[   61.676345] radeon 0000:01:00.0: WB enabled

[   61.692506] [drm] ring test succeeded in 1 usecs

[   61.692600] [drm] radeon: ib pool ready.

[   61.692655] [drm] ib test succeeded in 0 usecs

[   61.692659] failed to evaluate ATIF got AE_BAD_PARAMETER

[   61.692819] [drm] Radeon Display Connectors

[   61.692820] [drm] Connector 0:

[   61.692821] [drm]   HDMI-A

[   61.692821] [drm]   HPD4

[   61.692823] [drm]   DDC: 0x6440 0x6440 0x6444 0x6444 0x6448 0x6448 0x644c 0x644c

[   61.692824] [drm]   Encoders:

[   61.692825] [drm]     DFP1: INTERNAL_UNIPHY2

[   61.692826] [drm] Connector 1:

[   61.692826] [drm]   DVI-I

[   61.692827] [drm]   HPD1

[   61.692828] [drm]   DDC: 0x6450 0x6450 0x6454 0x6454 0x6458 0x6458 0x645c 0x645c

[   61.692829] [drm]   Encoders:

[   61.692830] [drm]     DFP2: INTERNAL_UNIPHY1

[   61.692831] [drm]     CRT1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC1

[   61.692831] [drm] Connector 2:

[   61.692832] [drm]   VGA

[   61.692833] [drm]   DDC: 0x6460 0x6460 0x6464 0x6464 0x6468 0x6468 0x646c 0x646c

[   61.692834] [drm]   Encoders:

[   61.692835] [drm]     CRT2: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC2

[   61.702690] [drm] Radeon display connector HDMI-A-1: No monitor connected or invalid EDID

[   61.712551] [drm] Radeon display connector DVI-I-1: No monitor connected or invalid EDID

[   61.765411] [drm] Radeon display connector VGA-1: Found valid EDID

[   61.765429] [drm] Internal thermal controller without fan control

[   61.765459] [drm] radeon: power management initialized

[   61.846100] [drm] fb mappable at 0xD0141000

[   61.846101] [drm] vram apper at 0xD0000000

[   61.846102] [drm] size 5242880

[   61.846103] [drm] fb depth is 24

[   61.846103] [drm]    pitch is 5120

[   61.846137] fbcon: radeondrmfb (fb0) is primary device

[   62.064644] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x64

[   62.067825] fb0: radeondrmfb frame buffer device

[   62.067826] drm: registered panic notifier

[   62.067830] [drm] Initialized radeon 2.11.0 20080528 for 0000:01:00.0 on minor 0

[   62.068009] modprobe used greatest stack depth: 3120 bytes left
```

What am I missing?

Those instruction in: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Radeon#Kernels_.3E.3D2.6.33

are a bit confusing.

startx is giving me: 

```
startx

xauth:  file /root/.serverauth.2321 does not exist

X.Org X Server 1.10.4

Release Date: 2011-08-19

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 3.1.4-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

Current Operating System: Linux syscon5 3.1.4-gentoo #10 SMP Fri Dec 9 23:06:43 MST 2011 x86_64

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3

Build Date: 09 December 2011  03:54:04PM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.22.2

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Dec 10 00:05:32 2011

(==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

(EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) [KMS] Kernel modesetting enabled.

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 59: twm: command not found

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 60: xclock: command not found

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 63: exec: xterm: not found

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 61: xterm: command not found

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 62: xterm: command not found

xinit: connection to X server lost

waiting for X server to shut down 
```

----------

## Gusar

Not this again, jeez... sorry Joseph_sys, it's not strictly personally against you, but this issue comes up *a lot*

What do you expect X to do all by itself? And do you not see the message that it tried to load some xapps but they're not there? Just searching for that would for sure find you a solution.

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *Gusar wrote:*   

> Not this again, jeez... sorry Joseph_sys, it's not strictly personally against you, but this issue comes up *a lot*
> 
> What do you expect X to do all by itself? And do you not see the message that it tried to load some xapps but they're not there? Just searching for that would for sure find you a solution.

 

I know I've been using Gentoo for many years but do not install/reinstall if often, that is not any excuse :-/

Anyhow, Gentoo documentation I consider the best (including support) so I completed the installation section and jumped to "12. Where to go from here?" --> Gentoo Desktop Documentation Resources. --> The X Server Configuration HOWTO 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml

by the end of this section after emerging xorg-server the "startx" should work, shouldn't it?

I remember in the past when I run "startx" it showed some ugly GUI but that was all I needed to see that X is working.

Did I miss something along the way?

----------

## Joseph_sys

SOLVED!

I wasn't reading the documentation as I should right below "startx" it states  *Quote:*   

>  If you haven't yet installed a window manager, all you'll see is a black screen. Since this can also be a sign that something's wrong, you may want to emerge twm and xterm only to test X. 

 

I think the guide should state "emerge xterm" before startx just for testing purposes just to be clear.  Many of us "old user" have a tendency not to read documentation to the end especially that we have done in the past few times/and or do it at 2am and rely on old memories.  We mostly only read 

```
Code Listing
```

 unless we have a problem :-/

----------

